# Success in the field of Private Chefs



## chefswife10 (Jun 18, 2012)

So my husband is in culinary school now, and is looking at his options for employment. He is not looking to be recognized as the next "Bobby Flay", but he would like to be very successful in his career. He is exploring the option of being a private chef, and/or catering, and we are curious how as a private chef, you can measure your success. I was thinking that it would be a matter of peers and client recommendations. But then who is doing the measuring. Same with catering. I am guessing that would be a matter of revenue generated. But is there some sort of I don't checklist we could start to give us an idea when we are headed on the right road? I hope these questions don't seem too silly. I realize you are professionals with little time. But as a couple we are really excited about my husbands career in the culinary world and we hope to know all of our options before we jump into anything. Thanks again. Kim


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

This is such a mixed question....your husband is in culinary school and wants to know how we define success?   Um ok....

Success is being happy to get out of bed and go to a job you enjoy.  That your needs are met.....


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

chefswife10 said:


> So my husband is in culinary school now, and is looking at his options for employment. He is not looking to be recognized as the next "Bobby Flay", but he would like to be very successful in his career. He is exploring the option of being a private chef, and/or catering, and we are curious how as a private chef, you can measure your success. I was thinking that it would be a matter of peers and client recommendations. But then who is doing the measuring. Same with catering. I am guessing that would be a matter of revenue generated. But is there some sort of I don't checklist we could start to give us an idea when we are headed on the right road? I hope these questions don't seem too silly. I realize you are professionals with little time. But as a couple we are really excited about my husbands career in the culinary world and we hope to know all of our options before we jump into anything. Thanks again. Kim


Your husband needs to get out and work in the field, get some time under his belt. This is a trade, you need to practice to get good.

You need to gain experience working in different settings. If he is interested in catering, go work for a caterer. There are on site and off site, both very different. Go work in a large hotel, a small mom & pop, a country club, corporate dining, they are all very different.

You mention we, us and our. Your husband is the one that will be schlogging it out in a hot kitchen for hrs and hrs. Are "we" going to accept that "he" will be working nights, weekends & holidays?

If he is going to culinary school because he watched too much food network, he's in for a suprise.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

now bubba, you can, I have  for many years personal cheffed during school hours.....you don't have to work holidays, weekends, 60 hours a week.  Way back when I was making decent (more than most) working M-Th 8:30-4.....but I was not just out of school and did know how to personalize a menu while working really fast & multitasking.


----------

